# Anybody know what kind of spider this is?



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Looked up as I was walking and this guy was on the door frame he was a big boy.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I believe it is a male Dolomedes Vittatus.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

Should be a dead one.......


----------

